# Dark Room equitment SALE questions



## eeneeg (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a very lightly used Philips colour enlarger pcs 130. I am trying to find out how much it is worth and were would be a good place to sell it. Along with the enlarger i have chemical baths, a timer, and nearly everything else you need to set up a dark room. Any information is greatly appreciated. 
Here is a link to photos of the equipment- 
enlarger pictures by genebl - Photobucket


----------



## ann (Jul 22, 2009)

this is going to depend on the location.

the equipment looks clean, but you will be lucky to find someone to give you 100 dollars.

you might try craiglist as someone local may be more inclined to buy as shipping becomes an expensive addition.


----------



## Actor (Jul 23, 2009)

Go on eBay and search for items like the ones you want to sell.  If you enable the "completed items only" filter you'll find out what they have actually sold for.  That will at least give you a ball park figure of what they are worth.


----------



## DSPhotography (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah darkroom stuff does really well on eBay as I've been using it to get all of _my_ equipment and have been outbid on several things and gotten in to/seen bidding wars on others (Hey, if someone wants to spend over $15 on a $6 set of bamboo tongs, they can have them).

Sell it all as a set, you should get some decent money for it considering it's a color enlarger.


----------



## red_lizzie (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a question on how to search for things. I recently bought a Saunders LPL 670 DXL Dichroic from the photo shop up the street just before it went out of business. I went back a couple of times because when I set it up it was missing the power supply. By the end of it, I am still missing the lamphouse cord that goes from the lamphouse (two pronged pentagram end) to the power supply (four pronged square). I tried going back to the company that owns the Saunders name now, but have no idea how to get this cord. Am I just out of luck?


----------

